# Saturday night



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

Well me and a friend are going to this club on saturday night that has many many good looking girls our age there, I've been twice before.. Anyway my goal is to actually approach and start a conversation with a decent amount of girls who I find very attractive. I intend to be pretty drunk which will make things easier, but even then I seem to have this built in inability to approach girls who I find attractive. It's like I have this thought in my mind that if I find them attractive then there's no way they will find me attractive and hence I'll just be annoying them or something. Well that's the goal, watch this space for results on sunday ha.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Good goal. I look forward to hearing your results. Approaching girls in clubs is tough. Even my outgoing friends struggle.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow i forgot about this thread. And though I didn't go out that saturday, i did go out the next and ended up approaching/dancing/making out a bit with some girl, got her number but then didn't end up meeting her again.. then a few days later I went out with a really extroverted friend of mine and ended up dancing/talking with at least 2 or 3 girls i was really attracted to, and got ones number and saw her again tonight actually. It was really freaking hard to approach them out of the blue, but my mate was like "come on man I really want to dance with this girl so you have to go and keep her friend busy". Her friend was gorgeous but it really helped to sort of have someone there to force me to do it haha. Moral of the story, go out with an extroverted friend! And drink!


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Zen Mechanics said:


> Moral of the story, go out with an extroverted friend! And drink!


Yep. That's usually how I roll. Nowadays I've been easing off on the drinking a little and still pushing my limits.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice job accomplishing your goal! You've just proven to yourself that you are definitely attractive to girls if multiple girls were interested in you.

I've been to these sort of places a lot, but I don't really like them. I only go when someone asks me to go with them (I tend to accept just about all social invitations these days).


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting story Zen Mechanics. Congrats on your experience. Hope more fun goes your way.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## trident (Apr 25, 2006)

Great story and it is really inspirational! It definitely makes a huge difference if you have a friend along with you who is outgoing and pushes you to go outside your comfort zone.


----------

